# Remembering 9-11



## ouija (Sep 7, 2006)

dont know about you guys but my flag was up at the moment of dawn and will be there all week(exept for nights of course, unless i get it lit up) along with a thank you to our troops and a reminder"are you remebering":smt1099 . my block so far is not lined with flags-that really bothers me.:smt076 

Im going to the range and blasting plenty of holes thru a bin laden target.:smt067 

im curious what you all are doing to remember as i plan on comemarating every year, five at the most, with my family and want it to be something different each time.:smt1099 :goodman: 

Hope yours is a good one whatever you do!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just a quite day of remembering.


----------



## ouija (Sep 7, 2006)

your comment made me remember that i forgot to say anything about the moments of silence,each of which my wife and i took outside looking at the flag roll in the wind. thats the real reason for the flag being there. thanks. i can tend to get preoccupied, its the only flag up and that put me in the wrong mood. you helped remind me, thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

I thought about shooting up a 7 eleven :smt068 but instead I drove by my local fire station and droped of some Dove and gravy I cooked up after last weekend and little American flag cup cakes the oldlady made....they were greatfull as am I.


GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!:smt1099


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I got up put up my flag, went to work then to the range. No :smt067 BinLaden :snipe: targets though. Everyone seems to be sold out. Can't imagine why.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I just put on my uniform and went to work. I'm here on the border because of The Attack, indirectly. I reenlisted in early 2002 after an eight year break in service because my country needed help.

Never forget the heroes or the fallen.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ouija (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks Mike and all the others thats have and/or is serving in any military, police, fire or public service/defense. since im living in AZ and grew up a Texan, i have always lived in a border state and the border is a joke to too many out there. thanks for helping with it Mike. if it werent for you guys people like me(disabled) wouldn't be having this conversation. who knows what could have happened. so, just a thank you!


----------

